

Ask HN: How common is it to plug full time gaps with contractors? - dublinclontarf

How common is it to plug the gap using a contractor for full time positions because you couldn&#x27;t find any good candidates or you don&#x27;t have enough time to wait?
======
marklit
I've seen it happen a few times a year with my clients in London. Occasionally
the contractors become part of the furniture though as good candidates that
are available at the right price are not always easy to come across.

------
lgieron
It's common in London in areas which have a shortage of good candidates.

------
kasey_junk
It is generally not a good plan to fill gaps via contractors because you
"couldn't find any good candidates". The process of finding contractors is
largely the same as finding FTE and they have some added overhead/moral
hazards.

You can use contractors if you have timelines that require bringing them on
fast, or limited scope work. Any situation that requires the long term use of
contractors is suspicious (and potentially problematic from a legal/tax
consequence).

~~~
lgieron
I think the logic behind hiring contractors is that he's available to start
working immediately and, in the meantime, a company can look for a good
permanent employee (which is usually much cheaper as well, at least in London)
to replace him.

